#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Калака сутта, нюанс

## Юй Кан

Выложив собственную версию перевода _Калака сутты_, любезный Денис Евгеньев разбередил во мне старую занозу, связанную с одним словом в этой сутте: "стрела".
В своём варианте перевода с англ. я когда-то интуитивно уклонился от перевода этого слова, не вяжущегося с контекстом гатхи, и дал в этой строке гатхи "свёртку":

_Ясно зря всё, чем 
связаны и скованы [целые] поколения [, убеждённые], 
«Я знаю, я вижу, именно так, как оно есть!», [говорю:] 
«Средь этого нет ничего, что сковывало бы Татхагату»._

А теперь решил, вся же, уточнить и залез в палийский текст, где первая строка, переведённая на англ. Тханиссаро Бхиккху как "_Having seen well in advance that arrow_", выглядит так:

*Etañca sallaṃ paṭikacca disvā*

Согласно словарю:
salla : [m.] a dart; spike; *stake*; quill of a porcupine; surgical instrument

stake = кол, столб.

Т.е. (в подстрочнике) получается:

*И тот кол/столб заблаговременно видя
[к которому привязаны]...*

И никаких стрел.

----------

Joy (11.12.2010), Балдинг (24.02.2015), Марина В (09.12.2010)

----------


## До

> И никаких стрел.


Всё-таки есть "стрела" среди значений.

----------

Raudex (11.12.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Всё-таки есть "стрела" среди значений.


Разве я сказал, что нет?
(Хотя _dart_ -- не _arrow_-стрела, а, скорее, дротик.)
Имел в виду, что слово salla, как часто бывает не только в пали, -- полисемичное/многосмысловое, т.е. -- контекстозависимое.
А тут контекст таков, что "стрела" -- ну никак.
Расписал же всё...

----------


## До

> Разве я сказал, что нет?


Да.


Вот еще пара статей из других словарей, чтоб не пропадать посту.
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi....3:1:3894.pali
http://webapps.uni-koeln.de/cgi-bin/...exact&st=zalya
Тут особо интересное подчеркнул:



> _zalya_ m. n. (ifc. f. %{A}) a dart , javelin , lance , spear , iron-headed weapon (cf. %{upa-z-}) , pike , arrow , shaft (also the point of an arrow or spear and its socket) RV. &c. &c. ; *anything tormenting or causing pain* (as a thorn , sting &c.) , or (in med.) any extraneous substance lodged in the body and *causing pain* (e.g. a splinter , pin , stone in the bladder &c. ; also ...


http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi....5:1:4441.apte

Не подумайте, что я с вами спорю.

----------

Балдинг (24.02.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не подумайте, что я с вами спорю.


ОК, пошёл не подумывать... : )

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А теперь решил, вся же, уточнить и залез в палийский текст, где первая строка, переведённая на англ. Тханиссаро Бхиккху как "_Having seen well in advance that arrow_", выглядит так:
> 
> *Etañca sallaṃ paṭikacca disvā*


У меня эта стрела тоже вызывала сильные сомнения.  :Confused:  Однако по лености я в пали не полез (и не много бы в нем понял).
Вероятно, орудие пытки, а не оружие.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вероятно, орудие пытки, а не оружие.


Просто столб, к которому человек привязан своим убеждением в том, что... (далее -- по тексту).

----------

Марина В (11.12.2010), Сергей Хос (15.01.2011)

----------


## Tarkil

Добрый вечер!
В контексте обсуждения было бы интересно отметить следующее. Словарь Общества палийских текстов отмечает, что слово sallaṃ часто употребляется метафорически в смысле "бьющего жала" горя, скорби и тому подобных проявлений дуккхи. Таким образом, можно предположить, что речь в отрывке идет не просто о каком-либо остром предмете, к которому привязаны, или с помощью которого связаны поколения, но конкретно об "игле" дуккхи, страдания, которая, если можно так выразиться, ткет самсару, "вшивая" в нее людей. Но Будда обладает правильным в_и_дением - и, соответственно, не подвластен этой "игле".
Говоря проще, в разбираемой строке слово sallaṃ, как мне кажется, фактически означает дуккху, что и надо будет подчеркивать в новых переводах.

----------

Raudex (11.12.2010), Аня Приходящая (11.12.2010), Балдинг (24.02.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот подстрочник всей этой гатхи:

*Etañca sallaṃ paṭikacca disvā,*
И этот кол/столб заблаговременно видя

*Ajjhositā yattha pajā visattā;*
удерживаемы/привязаны где поколения людей

*Jānāmi passāmi tatheva etaṃ,*
знаю вижу так именно это

*Ajjhositaṃ natthi tathāgatānan”ti.*
удерживающего ничего Татхагату не существует

----------


## Марина В

> Вероятно, орудие пытки, а не оружие.


Есть такое _орудие_)): небольшой деревянный колышек, обтёсанный с одного края. Его острым концом в землю втыкают, а к свободному концу верёвочкой, ну, скажем, _козу_ привязывают.)) Похоже?))

----------

Юй Кан (11.12.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Есть такое _орудие_)): небольшой деревянный колышек, обтёсанный с одного края. Его острым концом в землю втыкают, а к свободному концу верёвочкой, ну, скажем, _козу_ привязывают.)) Похоже?))


Именно этот вариант я привёл в пример Zom'у в ЛС. : ))



> В Калаке, по смыслу, речь о колышке, вроде того, к какому привязывают на выпасе коз и козлов : ), чтоб не разбегались


Козовязь, в общем. Или -- прикол. : )

----------

Марина В (11.12.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> Именно этот вариант я привёл в пример Zom'у в ЛС. : ))


)) Ну, а если к тупому концу балансир приспособить -- тут и дротик, и стрела...

----------

Юй Кан (11.12.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> )) Ну, а если к тупому концу балансир приспособить -- тут и дротик, и стрела...


Точно! Это и будет такой прикол, к какому привязаны целые поколения... %)

----------

Марина В (11.12.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Вот подстрочник всей этой гатхи:
> 
> *Etañca sallaṃ paṭikacca disvā,*
> И этот кол/столб заблаговременно видя
> 
> *Ajjhositā yattha pajā visattā;*
> удерживаемы/привязаны где поколения людей
> 
> *Jānāmi passāmi tatheva etaṃ,*
> ...


Я всегда воспринимал здесь sallaṃ как "стрела времени".

----------


## Raudex

ИМХО тут (ajjhosita)приколот\пригвоздён (salla)стрелой\копьём
и нет нужды выдумывать колышки



> Говоря проще, в разбираемой строке слово sallaṃ, как мне кажется, фактически означает дуккху, что и надо будет подчеркивать в новых переводах.


Метафоры в словах Будды - обычное дело, но переводить их лучше всё же буквально, снабдив комментом.

----------

Балдинг (24.02.2015), Денис Евгеньев (11.12.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

Для того, чтобы выбор значения был еще более обосованым, нужно посмотреть, объясняет ли это слово комментарий к этой сутте. Во-вторых, можно посмотреть, в как используется это слово в других местах, как объясняется в комментариях к другим суттам.

----------

Raudex (11.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Для того, чтобы выбор значения был еще более обосованым, нужно посмотреть, объясняет ли это слово комментарий к этой сутте. Во-вторых, можно посмотреть, в как используется это слово в других местах, как объясняется в комментариях к другим суттам.


Как показал практический опыт, бханте Тханиссаро обычно не ленится проделывать подобное, расследование сомнительных участков зачастую приводило к тем же выводам, чего не скажешь порой о других переводчиках на инглиш.
Увы комментарии на английски не переведены, а пали уверенно мало кто знает.

----------


## Юй Кан

> ИМХО тут (ajjhosita)приколот\пригвоздён (salla)стрелой\копьём
> и нет нужды выдумывать колышки


Выше даны были ссылки на словари, где для _salla_ есть и вариант "кол/столб". Почему игнорируем? Потому что не вписывается в ИМХО...
То же -- и с _ajjhosita_: даже в тексте англ. варианта оно переведено как *fastened & hung*.
Т.е. про "выдумывать" -- это к зеркалу. %)



> Метафоры в словах Будды - обычное дело, но переводить их лучше всё же буквально, снабдив комментом.


Вам виднее, как, что и каким образом, на уровне ИМХО, переводить для себя.
Если же даёте перевод, содержащий значения отсутствующие в словаре и являющиеся подгонкой под ИМХО...
Ну о чём тут спорить? 

А самое замечательное, что и тут спор сводится к тому самому колу/столбу "*я* знаю, *я* вижу, это -- именно таково, [а словари мне не указ]".

----------

Марина В (20.12.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вообще спор уже знакомый по прениям с ваджраянцами: авторитет переводчика/толкователя ставится выше логики и здравого смысла.

Так вот, повторю ещё раз: мне без разницы, кто при переводе допустил ошибку/неточность.
Есть текст оригинала, и я исхожу из него. Ничего личного. Лишь бесстрастная работа с текстом.

И уже в который раз: *и в пали и в санскрите слово, во множестве случаев, -- контекстозависимо*. Потому правильно переведённое в одном контексте как "стрела", но никак не вписывающееся этим значением в другой контекст, должно переводиться как-то иначе.

----------

Марина В (20.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Словарь Общества палийских текстов отмечает, что слово sallaṃ часто употребляется метафорически в смысле "бьющего жала" горя, скорби и тому подобных проявлений дуккхи. Таким образом, можно предположить, что речь в отрывке идет не просто о каком-либо остром предмете, к которому привязаны, или с помощью которого связаны поколения, но конкретно об "игле" дуккхи, страдания, которая, если можно так выразиться, ткет самсару, "вшивая" в нее людей


Из контекста такой вариант трактовки не очень подходит.
Там же говорится о том, что поколения людей "пришиты" так, что они "видят и знают всё по-своему". Если уж проводить какие-то аналогии, то лучше сравнивать "стрелу" с невежеством, которым охвачены люди, а посему и "знают что всё только-так". Дуккха сюда как-то не вписывается.

----------

Tarkil (12.12.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Покопался в Райс-Девисе, там salla -- стрела, метательное копье, жало (и в переносном смысле тоже).
Благодаря Раудексу, в перевод пришло слово "пригвоздить", похоже, удачно передает "Ajjhositā yattha".
А стрела--неправильных взглядов, она и мучение причиняет, и пригвождает к сансаре.

----------

Балдинг (24.02.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Благодаря Раудексу, в перевод пришло слово "пригвоздить", похоже, удачно передает "Ajjhositā yattha".


Откуда оно "пришло", из чужого ИМХО?



> Выше даны были ссылки на словари, где для _salla_ есть и вариант "кол/столб". Почему игнорируем? Потому что не вписывается в ИМХО...
> То же -- и с _ajjhosita_: даже в тексте англ. варианта оно переведено как *fastened & hung*.

----------

Марина В (20.12.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Откуда оно "пришло", из чужого ИМХО?


Нет, по лучшему соответствию "salla+ajjhosita" связке значений "стрела+пришпиливать",  чем "колышек+привязывать".
Посмотрите Āḷaka/Āḷana/Khīla в Райс-Девисе. Вот это как раз то, округ чего вы ходите.
Не измышлите только, что я Вас поправляю. Ей-богу, не было такого намерения. Нравится колышек, понимайте как колышек.

----------

Raudex (11.12.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет, по лучшему соответствию "salla+ajjhosita" связке значений "стрела+пришпиливать",  чем "колышек+привязывать".
> Посмотрите Āḷaka/Āḷana/Khīla в Райс-Девисе. Вот это как раз то, округ чего вы ходите.


Какие Āḷaka/Āḷana/Khīla и какие "связки значений"?

Цитирую PALI-ENGLISH DICTIONARY RHYS DAVIDS (т.е. *Рис*-Д*э*ви*д*са):




> Ajjhosati [adhi + ava + sayati, sā, to bind, pp. sita: see ajjhosita] to be bound to, to be attached, bent on; to desire, cleave to, indulge in. Fut. ajjhosissati (does it belong here?) M I.328 (c. acc. paṭhaviŋ, better as ajjhesati). grd. ajjhositabha M I.109 (+ abhinanditabba, v. l. °etabba); DhsA 5 (id.); ger. ajjhosāya (q. v.) pp. *ajjhosita* (q. v.).
> 
> *Ajjhosita* [cp. Sk. adhyavasita, from adhi + ava + sā; but sita is liable to confusion with sita = Sk. śrita, also through likeness of meaning with esita; see ajjhāsita & ajjhesita] hanging on, cleaving to, being bent on, (c. loc.) S II.94 (+ mamāyita); A II.25 (diṭṭha suta muta +); Nd1 75, 106, 163 = Nd2 under nissita; Th 2, 470 (asāre = taṇhāvasena abhiniviṭṭha ThA 284); Pv IV.84 (mayhaŋ ghare = taṇhābhinivisena abhiniviṭṭha PvA 267; v. l. BB ajjhesita, SS ajjhāsita). --an° S IV.213; V.319; Nd1 411; Miln 74 (pabbajita).


Откуда "пригвоздивания" : ) и "пришпиливания"?

----------

Балдинг (24.02.2015), Марина В (20.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

Не под ИМХО, а под стрелу подтягивал, нету в РД salla=кол.
Но если нравится то действительно пусть будет колышек.
А если в зеркале ещё и Тханиссаро - это пожалуй почётно, вот если Кан Юй то хуже.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (11.12.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не под ИМХО, а под стрелу подтягивал, нету в РД salla=кол.


Кроме словаря Риса-Дэвидса (жившего более века назад) есть и другие, куда более поздние, включая The Pali Texts Society's Pali-English Dictionary.
Хороший же словарь, право слово... Или кто-то против, наглухо закрывшись Рис-Дэвидсом? : )

Потому не нужно, по мне, "подтягивать" и под Рис-Дэвидса, где, к слову, нет и имхошно-"подтянутого" невесть откуда значения ajjhosita типа "пронзённый, пришпиленный, пригвождённый" и т.п.
Процитировал же выше...

Так _зачем и почему_ поддерживаете Дениса в его заблуждении на этот счёт?
Вопрос риторический.

----------


## Raudex

> Кроме словаря Риса-Дэвидса (жившего более века назад) есть и другие, куда более поздние, включая The Pali Texts Society's Pali-English Dictionary.Хороший же словарь, право слово... Или кто-то против, наглухо закрывшись Рис-Дэвидсом? : )


Это и есть РД. Ещё словарь Буддадаты, но он более куцый, остальные ссылки на санскритские словари были. Ещё я видел Чилдерса, но только на бумаге


> Так _зачем и почему_ поддерживаете Дениса в его заблуждении на этот счёт?


Не Дениса а Тханиссаро

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Кроме словаря Риса-Дэвидса (жившего более века назад) есть и другие, куда более поздние, включая The Pali Texts Society's Pali-English Dictionary.
> Хороший же словарь, право слово... Или кто-то против, наглухо закрывшись Рис-Дэвидсом? : )
> 
> Потому не нужно, по мне, "подтягивать" и под Рис-Дэвидса, где, к слову, нет и имхошно-"подтянутого" невесть откуда значения ajjhosita типа "пронзённый, пришпиленный, пригвождённый" и т.п.
> Процитировал же выше...
> 
> Так _зачем и почему_ поддерживаете Дениса в его заблуждении на этот счёт?
> Вопрос риторический.


Всё верно, в PALI TEXT SOCIETY PALI-ENGLISH DICTIONARY RHYS DAVIDS такого значения нету, и я это прекрасно понимал. Однако, "прикреплённых стрелой" тоже не скажешь. И для передачи смысла пришлось к месту слово "пригвожденный". Странно это объяснять переводчику.

Коли держаться за Таниссаро и его "fastened&hung", есть такое значение слова fasten: "To attach firmly to something else, as by pinning or nailing". Это ни в коей мере не привязывать (to tie, to bind, to link--как к колышку), семантическая сеть WordNET не указывает родства между to fasten и to tie.
У слова hang как переходного глагола есть также значения "to fix, to fasten".
Сдавайтесь, прекращайте риторические вопросы!

----------

Raudex (11.12.2010), Балдинг (24.02.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Всё верно, в PALI TEXT SOCIETY PALI-ENGLISH DICTIONARY RHYS DAVIDS такого значения нету, и я это прекрасно понимал. Однако, "прикреплённых стрелой" тоже не скажешь. И для передачи смысла пришлось к месту слово "пригвожденный". Странно это объяснять переводчику.


Если исходить _только из палийского текста_ и словарных значений слов (*плюс контекст и логика*), а не из абсурдно звучащего в этой строке дословного англ. перевода (независимо чьего), Денису не придётся ни-ко-му (кроме себя самого) ни-че-го объяснять.



> Сдавайтесь, прекращайте риторические вопросы!


А давайте не будем командовать, а? : )
Вы ничего не проиграли, оставшись с тем, что и так имели. Так о чьих и каких сдачах или победах речь?

Аргументов же у Вас в этом треде, кроме имхошного, совершенно наивного и ни на чём не основанного "пришлось к месту [что за чепуха?] слово, которое, похоже [на что и как похоже? как ОМ -- на "ей(-богу)"? : ], удачно передаёт [то, что хочется]", нет. И не было.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И уже в который раз: *и в пали и в санскрите слово, во множестве случаев, -- контекстозависимо*. Потому правильно переведённое в одном контексте как "стрела", но никак не вписывающееся этим значением в другой контекст, должно переводиться как-то иначе.


В том же PALI TEXT SOCIETY PALI-ENGLISH DICTIONARY RHYS DAVIDS ищем строку --salla и находим множество словосочетаний, в которые входит arrow, sting (жало страдания, стрела перерождения). И ни одного, куда входит peg или pale. Если в другом словарике и есть значение колышка, заостренной палочки, эти значения не должны быть основными: посмотрите на порядок, наиболее частое значение--в начале списка.
Кол, столб, к которому можно привязать животное, это Āḷaka/Āḷana/Khīla. 

Делаем вывод: вероятно, Таниссаро прав насчет стрелы или метательного копья.
Вместе со словом ajjosita, получается, что поколения существ повисли, подвешены на стреле, прикреплены ей к чему-либо. Наречие yattha у Таниссаро приводит к не очень внятному where; надо полагать, местонахождение существ--на стреле. Они ей (или на ней) прикреплены.

"Ей" означает "Да", а ом ничего не означает, так что я уже заменил "Ей!" на простое "О!" % )

----------

Raudex (12.12.2010)

----------


## До

Из солидных словарей есть ещё CPD и DoP (Cone), они правда ещё не дошли до буквы S. Но есть словосочетания с salla. Ну и как не выложить на радость вам текст этих статей?

*CPD*:
*anto-salla*, mfn., with the point of an arrow within; acc. ~aṁ (soil, vaṇaṁ), Mil 112,3. 
*abbūḷha-salla*, mfn. (abbūḷha + sa. çalya), having the sting (scil. of taṇhā) pulled out;
*kaṇṇika-salla-saṇṭhāna*, mfn. [kaṇṇikā + salla], (bhvr.) having the shape of the barbed point of a harpoon; 
*kathaṁ-kathā-salla*, n., the arrow of doubt; 
*kanta-salla*, mfn. [< 1kanta, q.v.], (bhvr.) having (desire's) arrow cut out; 

*DoP* (Cone):
*abbahati*
— [*abbülha*] ~-_salla_, mfn., with the dart or barb removed;
— [*abbülhita*] ~-_salla_, mfn., with barb removed;

*uddharati* 
—[*uddhata*] ~-_salla_, mfn., with dart removed;

*kantati* ~-_salla_, mfn., with dart cut out;

----------

Raudex (12.12.2010)

----------


## Vladiimir

Вот перевод Ньянатилоки. Может быть кому-нибудь будет интересно.

61. Etaṃ ca sallaṃ paṭikacca disvā 
Ajjhositā yattha pajā visattā, 
[PTS Page 026]
Jānāmi passāmi tatheva etaṃ 
Ajjhositaṃ natthi tathāgatānan ti.

Schon damals hab' den Stachel ich gesehen, woran die Menschheit hängen bleibt. Da sah ich's, dass sich's so verhält. Doch für Vollendete gibt's keinen Meinungshang.

[Übersetzt von Nyanatiloka: Die Lehrreden des Buddha aus der Angereihten Sammlung = Anguttara-Nikāya / aus dem Pāli übersetzt von Nyanatiloka. -- 3., revidierte Neuauflage. -- Köln : DuMont Schauberg. -- Bd. 2. --  ©1969. -- S. 30f.]

http://www.payer.de/mahavamsa/chronik12.htm

----------

Аминадав (11.12.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это и есть РД. Ещё словарь Буддадаты, но он более куцый, остальные ссылки на санскритские словари были.


Так вот *первая* же цитата, с которой я начинал:



> salla m. a dart; spike; *stake*; quill of a porcupine; surgical instrument


была как раз из краткого словаря Буддхадатты.
И он не годится, потому как даже не краткий, а куцый? : )



> Не Дениса а Тханиссаро


*Повторю и ещё раз: мне без разницы, кто при переводе допустил ошибку/неточность.
Есть текст оригинала, и я исхожу из него. Ничего личного. Лишь бесстрастная работа с текстом.*

Существует буквальное значение сущ-ного salla, _точно соответствующее контексту_? Существует.
Значит, всякие подгонки под "стрелу" -- побоку.

----------

Марина В (20.12.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Ей" означает "Да", а ом ничего не означает, так что я уже заменил "Ей!" на простое "О!" % )


ОМ -- _священный_ звук/слог (неопределимый по смыслу, ибо смысл его -- беспределен).
Потому заменять его при переводе буддийских или индуистских текстов междометийно-эмоциональными славянизмами типа "Ей!"" или "О!" -- славянофильский наив.

----------

Марина В (20.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2010)

----------


## Кхантибало

Я так понимаю, речь о Kāḷakārāmasuttaṃ  - АН 4.24  (PTS номер A II.25)

К ней есть комментарий:
Etañca sallanti etaṃ diṭṭhisallaṃ. Paṭikacca disvāti puretaraṃ bodhimūleyeva disvā.

Etañca sallaṃ трактуется как "стрела/дротик взглядов" (diṭṭhi). 
Paṭikacca disvā - "первым под деревом Бодхи увидев".

----------

Raudex (12.12.2010), Аминадав (28.03.2011), Балдинг (24.02.2015), Юй Кан (11.12.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Etañca sallanti etaṃ diṭṭhisallaṃ. Paṭikacca disvāti puretaraṃ bodhimūleyeva disvā.
> 
> Etañca sallaṃ трактуется как "стрела/дротик взглядов" (diṭṭhi).


Что речь о взглядах/ви'дении, а не чём-то ином, -- понятно из контекста, что уточняется и следующими строками.
Проблема же понимания гатхи заключается в том, что стрела или дротик, предназначенные для метания и поражения неких целей, ни по какой логике не могут служить для *привязывания* к ним целых поколений людей.
При одном условии: _если они не воткнуты в землю_, становясь при этом колом или колышком для привязывания к оному омрачённых чувствующих существ.
И никакого живодёрства с пришпиливанием али пригвожживанием... : )

Т.е., со "стрелой" получается слишком неточное или заумное сравнение, которое необходимо дополнительно разъяснять, хотя это не исключительно буддийское понятие, а заурядный бытовой предмет.
Слушателями же Шакьямуни были простые люди, потому все используемые им в проповедях сравнения и объяснения были предельно просты и понятны.



> Paṭikacca disvāti - "первым под деревом Бодхи увидев".


А вот за это -- спасибо.
Это пояснение ставит всё на места с началом первой строки: "ранее [при достижении пробуждения под древом Бодхи] увидев".
Исправлю. : )

----------

Марина В (20.12.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

> Как показал практический опыт, бханте Тханиссаро обычно не ленится проделывать подобное, расследование сомнительных участков зачастую приводило к тем же выводам, чего не скажешь порой о других переводчиках на инглиш.
> Увы комментарии на английски не переведены, а пали уверенно мало кто знает.


Бхиккху Бодхи, насколько я понимаю, также качественно все это прорабатывал.

Еще, говорят, в PED'е есть немало неточностей.

Еще бывает полезно посмотреть однокоренные слова и санскритские параллели.

----------


## Tarkil

> Из контекста такой вариант трактовки не очень подходит.
> Там же говорится о том, что поколения людей "пришиты" так, что они "видят и знают всё по-своему". Если уж проводить какие-то аналогии, то лучше сравнивать "стрелу" с невежеством, которым охвачены люди, а посему и "знают что всё только-так". Дуккха сюда как-то не вписывается.


Да, Zom, Вы правы. Что-то меня куда-то не туда ассоциации занесли  :Smilie: ) Конечно же, если тут и есть слово "стрела" или "жало", то относится оно не к дуккхе, а к невежеству.

По основной теме спора: а так ли уж и важно, как дословно переводятся в данном конкретном случае sallaṃ и связанные с ним глаголы? Ведь слова "стрела" и "колышек" это, в сущности-то, функциональные синонимы. Т.е. стрела действует, так сказать, в горизонтальной плоскости, а колышек - в вертикальной, но и та, и другой делают одно и то же - кого-то пригвождают. Значит, мне кажется, можно их обеих заменить каким-нибудь гиперонимом: например, "острие" или то же "жало". Смысл будет передан точно, а буквализм - ну его.

----------

Zom (12.12.2010), Денис Евгеньев (12.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> По основной теме спора: а так ли уж и важно, как дословно переводятся в данном конкретном случае sallaṃ и связанные с ним глаголы? Ведь слова "стрела" и "колышек" это, в сущности-то, функциональные синонимы. Т.е. стрела действует, так сказать, в горизонтальной плоскости, а колышек - в вертикальной, но и та, и другой делают одно и то же - кого-то пригвождают. Значит, мне кажется, можно их обеих заменить каким-нибудь гиперонимом: например, "острие" или то же "жало". Смысл будет передан точно, а буквализм - ну его.


Поэтому в своей версии перевода я и заменил слово "стрела" на "то" [чем пришиты и схвачены] -)

----------


## Raudex

> Бхиккху Бодхи, насколько я понимаю, также качественно все это прорабатывал.


Ну с его переводами пока просто редко сталкивался


> Еще бывает полезно посмотреть однокоренные слова и санскритские параллели.


Да, но это может и в сторону увести.

----------

